# 11/2 Edge trip



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wife and I went to the Edge on saturday. We never saw another boat all day once we cleared the pass. Broke my transducer completely off on the ride back in, nothing but wires hanging out of the back of the boat. Managed to get some fish for the freezer though. Here are a few pics.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job..!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Spanish Hogfish--pretty neat!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

How were the sea's? doesn't look to bad. Nice catch


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Sea's were around 2-4 going out there. Around 2 pm, it died down some but then it picked back up later. Not sure if it was just calmer that far out but we took a beating on the way back in. I'm more sore from holding on so tight coming back in so I wouldn't get kicked sideways out of the boat.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

NICE :thumbup: Thank you for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics! It's always a pleasure to see posts of current trips.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice aj:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

ok, i'll bite. what's the red/white/yellow fish, and the one with the very seriously sloped noggin?
Wife looks to be having a good time - kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Spanish hog fish and jolt head porgy.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Spanish hog fish and jolt head porgy.


Thanks Grouper22. I had no idea what they were. never caught either one and still haven't, wife caught them both. they were both beautiful though. we released both of them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Spanish hog fish and jolt head porgy.


Always thought they were Cuban Hog Fish.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Always thought they were Cuban Hog Fish.


that one is a CUBAN hogfish. the red and blue are the Spanish hogfish. beautiful colors. I have one in my freezer that I was going to get mounted but $247 was a bit much for such a small fish. so I take it out of the freezer every now and then to look at it and put it back. that is a fine aj.:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice haul bro!!!


----------

